# What's your go-to gun for bird hunting?



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Mine used to be 870 for ducks and an 1100 for dove and quail. Bought one of the early model Mossberg black 9200s with the gold trigger. In 20 years+ , the 1100 hasn't been used except once by a kid I worked with...who burned through 4 boxes of shells with it for 11 dove...after bragging how good he was at shooting dove.

My 1100 wanted nothing but high brass. The 9200 will shoot high or low brass.
The recoil system on the 9200 is nothing short of awesome.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

For dove and quail a beretta silver pigeon or browning citori. For ducks I use 2 benelli’s either a super black eagle or a Montefeltro. For turkeys a custom built 870 20 gauge with AR style stock, trijicon rmr, timney trigger, lengthened and polished forcing cone, sumtoy TSS choke.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

For dove and Quail I use a Beretta Silver Pidgeon 28 ga. Sometimes I use the same in 20ga. Ducks I use a Benelli SBE
sometimes I use a Benelli Legacy 20ga for quail or doves.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Ducks I use my gamo and for geese I use my red rider........Still haven't shot my eye out.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Benelli m2 20g for dove/turkey/wood ducks

Browning A5 12g for anything else. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

Beretta 626 Onyx SxS or Benelli SBE2 for doves; SBE2 for waterfowl. SBE2 or 870 for pheasants, although the Beretta asked me yesterday of she could go this year...


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

My old ass benelli m1 super 90 has been my jack of all trades for the last few years, I'll still bust out my 11/87 every now and then.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

For dove or quail I use a Browning BPS 12ga, for ducks or turkey I go with a Browning BPS 12ga, for skeet or trap I like a Browning BPS 12ga, see where I'm going with this...


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Dam Kingfish.... I grew up with both of yours.

Daddy started me out with a single 410 but I couldn't break it down quick enough to get a second shot off, so I'd clip them off the limbs.

Moved up to a Remington 870 Wingmaster 20 gauge pump and got a few doves that way.

Then he slid me into a Remington 1100 - 12 gauge. Was so fun to rip though a three round pop, but didn't produce much. 

We were reloading at the time and I was going through ammo like crazy because it was just so much fun. Then one day, I went to grab by gun and saw a single shot 16 sitting there and a few boxes of shells with a note saying to leave more meat in the freezer or buy my own shells. That SOB kicked so hard that it literally took the fun out of 'hunting/shooting' that I gave it up halfway through my last season.


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

Condor Longfowler O/U in 12 gauge for everything except turkey. For that I have a Mossberg 835 3 1/2


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

My old Rem. 870 in 3" is my do everything shotgun, when it comes to wing shooting it will do better than I can, I suck at shooting birds.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

After going through several benellis, brownings, and berrettas I always come back to my smith and Wesson model 1000 12ga for doves/ducks. Best shooting gun I’ve ever had. For turkey my weapon of choice is either cash or debit card depending on what grocery store I’m at.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Beretta Silver Essential for dove and quail. 11-87 back when I used to duck hunt. Really want a 28 gauge O/U for dove and quail.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Remi 1100 16 ga. Browning 12 fer everything else.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Beretta Silver Essential for dove and quail. 11-87 back when I used to duck hunt. Really want a 28 gauge O/U for dove and quail.


If you ever get to shooting a 28ga, it will ruin you. They are great guns. Mine is a Beretta Silver Pidgeon, 28” barrels. It is my favorite gun to shoot, bar none. You will be surprised how far it will reach out and kill a bird For a small gauge.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I am poor so I have been duck hunting with a stoeger m3000 for the last 6 or 7 years and I really have no complaints from it


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

benelli montefeltro 20 ga for dove and quail, then benelli black eagle for ducks and geese. When I am really mad at the doves I will shoot my 12 ga Berretta 390 with 30 inch barrell.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

duckhunter said:


> benelli montefeltro 20 ga for dove and quail, then benelli black eagle for ducks and geese. When I am really mad at the doves I will shoot my 12 ga Berretta 390 with 30 inch barrell.


If you are still using an IC choke, that 30 inch barrel is just more weight to swing. If you are using Mod or Full choke tubes, you are going to miss most birds.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Then why do professional target shooters shoot 30” barrels. Many even shoot 32” barrels. Regardless of the choke tube they insert. I shot NSCA tournaments for many years. The longer the barrel the more likely you are to be on target..


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> Then why do professional target shooters shoot 30” barrels. Many even shoot 32” barrels. Regardless of the choke tube they insert. I shot NSCA tournaments for many years. The longer the barrel the more likely you are to be on target..


Clay shooters equate longer barrels with smoother swing...just like some shooters at turkey shoots equated longer barrels with more accuracy. They'd have custom 34 and 36 inch barrels made, have scope mounts added, have custom chokes made.

I happily took their money shooting a stock 870 with an XX full choke and one sight bead added to the rib halfway down the vent rib.

Longer barrel is more weight and a slower swing on a target that can fly 55mph and change directions in one wing beat.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Might work for you.
Then you are the exception to the rule.
my field guns mostly have 28” barrels.
But all my target guns are 30” or better.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

There’s a reason all the modern turkey hunting guns are way shorter. Accuracy isn’t in length.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Turkey hunting is not shooting a bird in the air flying 50 mph plus.
Virtually still target.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> Turkey hunting is not shooting a bird in the air flying 50 mph plus.
> Virtually still target.


And shooting a clay is not the same as shooting a bird that can turn 180° at 50 mph...or turn 90° while dropping 20 feet, then leveling and zooming away.

Take 2 3'x3' squares of cardboard, put a 12"x12" white paper in the center and use an IC choke in the 30 inch barrel and in the 28 inch barrel. Without a micrometer, you wont be able to tell a difference in the pattern spread. That pattern remains the same whether you are firing stationary or firing at a bird moving.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Try swinging the gun through the sheet and see if the shot string is the same.
I've done it, it is not the same as shooting at a still target.swinging the gun spreads the shot string.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I won’t swing 30” at anything. My waterfowl guns are 26”. My O/U’s are 28”. I have a 20 gauge O/U in 26” and shoot lots of doves with it. Technology is shells and chokes have changed the need for length in barrel.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I think the only way for us to settle this is to have a shoot

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> Try swinging the gun through the sheet and see if the shot string is the same.
> I've done it, it is not the same as shooting at a still target.swinging the gun spreads the shot string.


If the 2 guns shoot the same at a stationary target, same pattern.
If those same guns, using the same shell and choke shoot at a moving bird, the patterns will spread the same.

The long guns are more a tradition...it used to be " common knowledge " that hunting geese required a 36" barrel...except it really didn't. I used a Mossberg 500K 26" barrel with a poly-choke set on X Full ...same gun I used for ducks on Mod or full and used for dove and quail on IC.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Maverick 88 for the win!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

If you shoot 12ga with today’s loads and technology you’re living in the past.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Splittine said:


> If you shoot 12ga with today’s loads and technology you’re living in the past.


100% agree. Unless duck/geese hunting. My next bird gun will be a 28.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Splittine said:


> If you shoot 12ga with today’s loads and technology you’re living in the past.


I'm old, dammit...of course I live in the past.
If they had made a Mossberg 9200 in 20 gauge, I'd be searching for one, but why give up a shotgun that even firing high brass has minimal recoil ( double counterweight system) and is just as happy firing Super Speed low brass as it is with Super X high brass just to be hip and new? If you are happy with a gun, stick with it.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

You guys are right. All those people making a living shooting NSCA don’t have a clue what they are doing with those long barreled guns. Buncha dumbasses should be shooting Mossbergs with 26” barrels. Not these silly things.









Krieghoff Asprey Scroll Nickel K-20 Parcours (RIGHT) - 113107


The world's largest Krieghoff shotgun and rifle dealer, located in Vero Beach, Florida. Shop online or come see our showroom with a huge selection of sporting shotguns, rifles, accessories and more.




www.dupontkguns.com


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Dove Beretta action 28ga
Ducks I generally shoot either my Benelli M2 20ga or SBE2. I’ll cycle in a Winchester SX3 20ga as well.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

My favorite firearm is my Beretta Silver Pigeon 28 ga.
However I cannot fathom why Beretta built this little 28 ga with 28” barrels. Guess I need to get them sawed off to 26” so I can shoot better..


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> My favorite firearm is my Beretta Silver Pigeon 28 ga.
> However I cannot fathom why Beretta built this little 28 ga with 28” barrels. Guess I need to get them sawed off to 26” so I can shoot better..
> View attachment 1071650


 So now 28" is long enough? You said to shoot well it had to be 30" or 32".


Well, then you'll be open cylinder...good pattern. Only reason that 500K was 26" is because the polychoke was an additional 2". So

There is a world of difference in birds and clays. Had a Major who used to tear me and the Warrant Officer I always hunted with up shooting clays...he pulled a lot of perfect scores.

Put him in a dove field and he used 3 to 4 shells for every dove he dropped.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Wingmaster 12 for everything; including deer.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Then why do professional target shooters shoot 30” barrels. Many even shoot 32” barrels. Regardless of the choke tube they insert. I shot NSCA tournaments for many years. The longer the barrel the more likely you are to be on target..

Thats not what I said^^^^^^^^ This is what I said.
I didnt say it had to be 30 or 32” to shoot well.
Done with this pissing contest..Enjoy your Mossberg.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

I will...and since I specified BIRD hunting , send me your recipes for cooking and eating CLAYS.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

MikeH said:


> After going through several benellis, brownings, and berrettas I always come back to my smith and Wesson model 1000 12ga for doves/ducks. Best shooting gun I’ve ever had. For turkey my weapon of choice is either cash or debit card depending on what grocery store I’m at.


Damn, thought I was the last guy left that owned a S&W Model 1000. Bought it new in the 70s. Weighs the same as an O/U 28 Gauge and recoil is similar since It’s a gas auto. Dove and quail killing MoFo.

Regarding barrel length the first thing to do is not compare 🍎 to 🍊.
Due to length of action, a 28” auto or pump swings and site planes similar to a 30” OU.
Anyone that has shot 30,000 registered targets in 12, 20, 28 and .410 using both knows that.

Clay targets don’t have wings and clay target shooting shooting is a game, not to be confused with hunting.




Love stirring the pot a bit.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Look at you old guys arguing over the lengths of your barrels.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Better than running with a herd of woke Jackasses tearing down monuments, looting and burning.🤷‍♂️


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Look at you old guys arguing over the lengths of your barrels.


Not my fault I've had shrinkage. Age does that. Besides, the water was cold.


----------

